# Montparnasse-Bienvenüe - prononciation



## calembourde

Bonjour,

Tandis que j'etais à Paris en vacances, j'ai noté qu'il y a une station Metro qui s'appelle 'Montparnasse Bienvenüe'. Pourquoi le tréma? Est-ce que ça change la prononciation?
[...] J'espére que le tréma existe pour faire une binette, pour un accueil plus cordial, mais je n'en crois pas! ü 

(N'hesitez pas de corriger mon français)


----------



## marie_h

Le tréma vient du nom du constructeur du métro parisien, *Fulgence* *Bienvenüe*
Il s'agit donc ici d'un nom propre, d'où l'orthographe inhabituelle...


----------



## Arrius

Pourquoi les deux points au-dessus de l'U de "bienvenue"?


----------



## FranParis

S'agissant d'un nom propre, les signes diacritiques ne suivent pas toujours les règles générales mais on peut s'en inspirer:

*Fulgence Bienvenüe*

Diacritique


----------



## Arrius

Merci, mais est-ce que ce nom de famille se prononçait originellement comme le mot _bienvenue _sans les deux points,et est-ce que l'accent sert à quelque chose autrement que de distinguer le nom du mot quotidien d'une façon plutôt bizarre?


----------



## FranParis

Personnellement, je le prononce comme bienvenue (welcome).

Mais j'imagine que d'autres peuvent le prononcer bienvenu-e en séparant la prononciation du *u* et du *e*, comme le trëma le laisse supposer.


----------



## Arrius

S'il en est comme tu l'as expliqué, il me semble que la forme Bienvenüe est unique dans l'orthographie française.  On écrit _aigüe(s)_ pour indiquer qu'il y a deux syllabes contrairement au toponyme _Aigues_ Mortes, qui n'en a qu'une, mais là il s'agit aussi de montrer qu'on le prononce avec un G dur, et bien entendu sans prononcer le E muet (sauf dans un vers). Le nom français d'origine grecque à deux syllabes Chloé s'écrit avec accent aigu en français mais avec tréma facultatif en anglais mis au-dessus du E et pas de l'O: Chlo*ë*, qui se prononce _clau-ie_.  Je me demande pourquoi l'ingénieur célèbre n'écrivait pas son nom de la même façon: _Bienvenu*ë*_.


----------



## Aoyama

On me pose une colle, à laquelle je ne peux pas répondre :
pourquoi un tréma à Bienvenüe (Fulgence) ?
Quelqu'un sait ?
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fulgence_Bienven%C3%BCe


----------



## snarkhunter

Non, je ne sais pas. Mais...
... et pourquoi pas, après tout ?! Il s'agit là d'un nom de famille originaire de la Bretagne. On trouve souvent des particularités difficiles à expliquer dans l'orthographe de certains patronymes.


----------



## CapnPrep

Il s'agit d'un ancien usage visant à distinguer <u> lettre-voyelle avec valeur phonétique [y] de <u> lettre-consonne avec valeur [v]. On comprend l'utilité de cette indication à une époque où on écrivait _Bienuenue_.


----------



## tilt

CapnPrep said:


> Il s'agit d'un ancien usage visant à distinguer <u> lettre-voyelle avec valeur phonétique [y] de <u> lettre-consonne avec valeur [v]. On comprend l'utilité de cette indication à une époque où on écrivait _Bienuenue_.


Intéressant ! 
Mais la graphie était-elle _Bienuenue _ou _Bienvenve_ ? J'ai en effet toujours cru que c'était le _v_ qui avait cette double valeur auparavant, et que le _u_ n'existait pas. Ce qui expliquerait aussi que la lettre _w _s'appelle _double u _en anglais.


----------



## CapnPrep

Je ne sais pas s'il y a des textes (français) où on ne trouve que le <v>. Quand on écrit tout en capitales, comme dans les titres, oui, mais ce n'est pas la pratique normale. Je dirais que dans la plupart des textes manuscrits et imprimés — avant l'instauration de la règle actuelle —, on trouve surtout la forme <u>, concurrencée par <v> à l'initiale du mot, et plus rarement à l'intérieur.

Voici quelques exemples de la graphie "bienuenue" dans la bibliothèque numérisée de la BnF. Je n'en ai pas trouvé pour "bienvenve" (ce qui ne veut pas dire que cette graphie n'a jamais existé).


----------



## Aoyama

Hum ... Merci, mais cela éclaire-t-il le problème ?
U = V, d'accord . Dans certains cas ü sert à indiquer que ... le u se prononce (aigüe, mais on peut écrire aussi aiguë), mais dans le cas de Bienvenüe, le u se prononcerait en tout cas. Le problème de Bienuenue affecte le premier v/u, pas le dernier ...
Quant à Bienvenve ... oui, peut-être ...

Une petite diversion :
quand j'étais lycéen (il y a quelques années) , j'avais un copain qui prenait un malin plaisir à dire, à chaque fois qu'il prenait (encore) le bus 95 (qui va à Montparnasse) , au chauffeur :
. vous allez a Montparnasse ?
. oui
. alors je suis le bienvenu ?
mais ça ne faisait jamais rire personne ...


----------



## CapnPrep

Le problème ici n'est pas de savoir si le <u> se prononce ou pas, mais comment il se prononce, étant donné qu'il peut noter soit [y] soit [v]. Ce problème affecte les deux <u> de _Bienuenue_, d'où quatre prononciations possibles :


 u + u : [bjenyny]
 u + v : [bjenɥẽvə]
 v + v : [bjẽvẽvə]
 v + u : [bjẽvəny] (enfin la bonne !)


----------



## Aoyama

> Le problème ici n'est pas de savoir si le <u> se prononce ou pas, mais comment il se prononce, [...] quatre prononciations possibles


hum ...
on peut quand même s'accorder sur la probabilité que ce nom vienne du mot :
*bien venue *
*v* a longtemps été prononcé *u* (en latin classique), mais _à l'initiale _(début d'un mot), la prononciation *v *est attestée depuis très longtemps (d'où l'utilisation d'un h : huile/vile, huître/vitre etc).
Je pense donc que l'hypothèse de *bienuenue *est peu envisageable (mais je peux me tromper).

En fait (et je laisse mon commentaire), après avoir regardé le lien, très intéressant, fournit par CapnP., la graphie* Bienuenue *se retrouve bien. On a aussi *Bienuénue, Bienuénuèe *etc,et même *Bienuenuë* ... Mais ça n'explique pas vraiment le *üe *...


----------



## CapnPrep

Mais si, l'explication est là : le signe <u> à l'intérieur des mots était ambigu, et pendant longtemps on a hésité entre plusieurs solutions pour éliminer cette ambiguïté.

Prenons un autre exemple : en partant de la graphie <salve>, comment distinguer les deux mots _salue_ et _salve_ ?


Mettre un tréma au <u> quand il note la voyelle [y]. On écrit donc <salüe> pour _salue_, et <salue> pour _salve_. (là, par ex., en bas de page)
Mettre un tréma au <e> quand il suit une autre voyelle. Donc, on écrit <saluë> pour _salue_, et toujours <salue> pour _salve_. (là, par ex.)
Écrire <u> pour la voyelle et <v> pour la consonne. <salue> = _salue_ et <salve> = _salve_.
Évidemment c'est la solution 3 qui a fini par s'imposer, mais seulement après deux siècles d'hésitations ! Voir par exemple ce traité d'orthographe du XVIIIe s., qui nous dit que même après l'adoption du <v> à l'intérieur des mots, certains continuaient à mettre ces trémas, devenus inutiles.

<Bienvenüe>, c'est donc un rare vestige de la solution 1, qui revit un peu aujourd'hui dans les nouvelles graphies recommandées <aigüe>, <ambigüe>, etc. Les graphies traditionnelles <aiguë>, <ambiguë>, etc. correspondent plutôt à la solution 2. (Mais bon, après <g> et <q> le problème est un peu différent, on le sait.)


----------



## Aoyama

> <Bienvenüe>, c'est donc un rare vestige de la solution 1, qui revit un peu aujourd'hui dans les nouvelles graphies recommandées <aigüe>, <ambigüe>, etc. Les graphies traditionnelles <aiguë>, <ambiguë>, etc. correspondent plutôt à la solution 2.


Mais bon sang, c'est bien vrai et c'est bien ça ! Chapeau bas !

On peut se demander pourquoi dans "je vous souhaite la bienvenue" on n'a plus de tréma ... Ou alors ils en mettent un à Montparnasse ...


----------



## Nanon

Je n'ai pas d'explication, mais je pense à un autre patronyme breton, Salaün, prononcé comme "salin" ou "salun" sans hiatus, mais souvent orthographié avec un tréma sur le u... 
L'explication vient peut-être du breton ?


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> On peut se demander pourquoi dans "je vous souhaite la bienvenue" on n'a plus de tréma ... Ou alors ils en mettent un à Montparnasse ...


La disparition du tréma dans le nom commun s'explique simplement, je crois.
L'usage l'a supprimé parce qu'il n'apportait plus rien à la prononciation, une fois les lettres _u_ et _v_ clairement différenciée.
_Aigue _et _aigüe _ne se prononcent pas du tout pareil, alors que _bienvenue _et _bienvenüe_, si.

Quant au fait que le nom propre ait conservé une orthographe disparue, ce n'est pas si étonnant.
Ce phénomène se rencontre dans d'autres cas, comme le prénom _François _à comparer au mot _français_.

Dans _Montparnasse-Bienvenüe_, il faut un tréma parce qu'on a bien affaire au patronyme.


----------



## Aoyama

> Dans _Montparnasse-Bienvenüe_, il faut un tréma parce qu'on a bien affaire au patronyme.


Certes.
Je pensais que _dans le quartier de Montparnasse_ ils écrivaient bienvenue (en général) avec un tréma ...


----------

